# these ears are driving me crazy!!!!



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Any ideas on how to fix these ears. He's to old to crop them and Im just to lazy to drive him to a different vet.

















one folds back and one folds forward I usually just work with them and keep rubbing and pulling them in the direction I want them to lay but he hates me rubbing his ears and won't let me do it for long enough


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think they are adorable (but i just love natural ears even the odd ones Peanut has one that flops around when hes playing) have you looked into taping them? 

BTW I love the picture of him watching tv


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

no I haven't his cartilage should already be harding but its not they are as soft as a new born and the one no longer goes forward it stays back while the other stands forward when you have his attention. I am not sure how to go about taping non cropped ears


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I havent done it myself since i think the floppy ears are funny and i dont show but i have heard it works. I am sure someone here can point you in the right direction on the how-tos. 
I think you can still tape at 5 months they will be soft enough. Peanut is 10 months old and his ears are still super soft I think thats why they move around so much still.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Patch O Pits is the one to hit up about taping up ears, she has really good info on it. You could PM her. I can't find where I saved the info. on it. It's been a little while since I've done it, but you take a piece of tape and put it on the inside of the ear, fold the ear in the shape you want it and then take a strip of tape and tape it to top of the piece that's on the inside and fold it over the ear and tape it to the bottom of the inside piece to hold the shape. Patch can explain it much better than I just did though, lol. She can also give you info. on gluing ears to shape them. I do know that once a pup is past the teething stage it's likely it won't work. Sometimes it won't work at all even if you do it before the teething stage is over. I know I'm frustrated about it with my dog. It was the same thing, she had one perfect rose ear and the other flopped over. I don't know why, but it drove me nuts. I taped her ear and it worked, for the most part, it would still flop over sometimes after the teething process, but usually kept it's shape. She's 11 mos. now and just went through an ear infection and now that it's healing, her ear is flopped over and stays that way and there's nothing I can do about it .


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Here it is, I found it (it looks like I did some of my explaining wrong, sorry, it's been a little while):

It's written mostly in another language, though they do have some English written in to help, but this site has illustrations on it that will help: 
oren plakken

This site teaches you how to do the gluing:
How to make perfect rose prick ears

Hope this helps !


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Those I know who have done gluing or taping successfully have started with a much younger pup anywhere from 7-12 weeks and kept doing it consistently until the dog was done teething. 5 months would be pushing it as a starting time, so I don't know if it truly help or not, but it may. So if it really is something that bugs you it might be worth a try

During the teething and growth spurts the ears have a mind of their own. Many who have crazy ears will just correct by themselves, but others just won't.

Here is another link this one is on taping the ears.
oren plakken


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I like his ears! But then again, one of my favorite things is crazy ears. lol

We don't crop, partly because there is always a chance of losing the dog during surgery but also because crazy ears are just part of the breed. Any judge worth their salt knows that ears are not a fault and can see the structure of the dog without being deterred by wild ears.

Stephanie


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

lol...I like his ears.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks i'll try it and see if it helps any. his ears were perfect at first then one of them just started going hay wire a couple of weeks ago and won't lay the same way any more so I thought I would try something to help it go back the same as the other one.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

His ears are badass!!! Thats so unique!! Why would you wanna change that?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I guess I got attached to them when they were both the same and feel in love with them that way and I want them back lol


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I reckon thats understandable. But if you cant get em fixed, just know I think they look awesome! He looks like a really fun guy to play with!! And as stated above, the pic of him watchin TV is the best shit ever.


----------

